# London Road Fire Station, Manchester



## Gibbo (Feb 2, 2008)

Following on from Emily's report, here are some of my photos from the fire station on London Road, Manchester when we were the first to crack it last year.

This is a live site, and alarmed - so be careful.


----------



## snappel (Feb 2, 2008)

An awesome place for sure...


----------



## smileysal (Feb 2, 2008)

I love all those stone figures, all different sizes. Liked the fire station practise tower, a lot nicer that the ones nowadays. Not too sure about that bear and the tiger tho 

Looks like you had a good day of exploring in there, the place looks amazing. Will be interested to see it when its all redone, and hope they don't get rid of the beautiful areas that are there at present.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 2, 2008)

As ive said before lovley building!. Thanks for excellent pics!.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 2, 2008)

What incident does the newspaper refer to? 

At first I thought it was the 1979 Woolworths fire, which the crew from this station would have atteneded at it was just a few streets away, but the picture shows a collapsed building, & the Woolworths building is still standing today.


----------



## Mr Sam (Feb 2, 2008)

tigger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, what a really neat explore that is. Those statues and other stuff in storage are amazing. Love the chimney pots too. Great photos.


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 4, 2008)

The newspapers (along with some police magazines) were stuffed deep in the back of the furnace, there were quite a few there. They'd obviously been put in and the furnace never lit.


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2008)

Fantastic building love the pic's, the statues are great, very regal


----------



## saul_son (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought I'd put up some of my shots from a subsequent visit in the summer of 2007.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 21, 2008)

I so wanna do this mooch this place! Had a look round one time, but couldn't figure out how to get in!


----------



## Bax__ (Aug 16, 2008)

Found these pictures of the exterior and the appliance bay today....


----------



## skyrat1991 (Nov 6, 2008)

*wow*

gr8 pics.. how did u get in... the place is a fortress  lol


----------



## Gibbo (Nov 10, 2008)

Every castle has a flaw! Walk round the outside and you'll soon figure it out.


----------



## no1rich (Nov 10, 2008)

Fantastic explore... Any of the manchester peeps managed to do the Guardian Telephone Exchange yet!!!


----------

